# What collet is this?



## Susquatch (Sep 25, 2021)

I have a set of Collets like this with an MT3 holder and a wrench all in a wooden box. The box is not marked and neither are any of the Collets or tools. 

I'd like to sell them and buy a set of ER32 Collets with an R8 holder. 

But I need to know what they are before I do that. 

Note that there are only 6 slits and only on the front. 

They fit into the cap before inserting into the holder just like ER collets. 

The OAL is 52mm (2.044")
The largest OD is 35mm (1.375")

Anybody know off hand?


----------



## Ian Moss (Sep 25, 2021)

Could be OZ 25. What are you thinking of asking for them?


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 25, 2021)

I have no idea yet. I was hoping to find out what they are, look them up and then maybe ask for half what they cost new.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 25, 2021)

Post a pic of the entire set and holder.


----------



## Brent H (Sep 25, 2021)

They are OZ25 with those dimensions.


----------



## Brent H (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Susquatch (Sep 25, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Post a pic of the entire set and holder.



Here you go. But please understand that I'm not trying to sell anything here on this forum. I think I'd rather give them away here. They have no marks to say what they are, who made them, or even what size they are. 






I have a full set of 5C Collets and a bison collet chuck for my lathe as well as a 5C milling indexer. 

I'm just not thrilled with R8 Tooling Collets and figured selling these would help justify the cost of buying an ER32 R8 set.


----------



## Brent H (Sep 25, 2021)

@David_R8 might be keen on these with the MT3 Collet holder.


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 25, 2021)

Brent H said:


> They are OZ25 with those dimensions.



Thanks Brent! The missing intermediate slots on mine threw me off. But I think you are probably right. 

The box is old. They came with a box of other stuff I got at an auction a million years ago. I've never used them. They prolly date back to the early cloning efforts in Asia.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 25, 2021)

Thanks [mention]Brent H [/mention] I have a pretty decent MT3 ER32 collet chuck setup. 
Are these OZ collets?


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 25, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> Thanks [mention]Brent H [/mention] I have a pretty decent MT3 ER32 collet chuck setup.
> Are these OZ collets?



According to @Brent H 's info, yes. The dimensions jive. But they are not marked so who knows for sure.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 25, 2021)

Hmmmm....  My lathe spindle is MT3.


----------



## Brent H (Sep 25, 2021)

The OZ25 will go a bit larger than the er32 collet sizes.  The OZ25 is not as common over here in Canada but seems to be around perhaps because it   was a popular collet in the 70’s/80’s and sometimes came with Bridgeport style mills?? .  I have a full set of the OZ25 and it took a bit to find some of the in-between sizes. The set came with my mill. I am currently looking for OZ40 sizes


----------



## Brent H (Sep 25, 2021)

@YYCHM - your thoughts are sound - you could make a draw bar and use the collet holder direct in your lathe spindle.  Only draw back (pardon the pun) is you cannot push stock through if you needed to.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 25, 2021)

@Susquatch is the narrow end of the MT3 taper threaded for a draw bar?


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 25, 2021)

Sorry about that guys. My bride called me at the shop and told me I was past my curfew. No hanky panky tonight...... 

@YYCHM - I don't know for sure, but I'm thinking that it does because it doesn't have the tang that is normally there otherwise. It may be a plain threaded hole, or it may have a screw in it, or it may be a dead end. I'll look tomorrow. 

@Brent H - I rarely push long stock through my C5 Collets. Not sayin never, just rarely. I love my C5 Collet system. I'd give up long stock if it couldn't do that in a heart beat just for the joy of using a collet.


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 26, 2021)

@YYCHM - Yup, it's threaded for a Drawbar.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Sep 26, 2021)

I would be very interested in this set, my mill has a 3MT bore.


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 26, 2021)

@YYCHM had first dibs. If he doesnt want it, it's yours! 

It's an old set and I doubt that the quality is that great. As @Brent H suggested, I bet they came with a mill built in the early days of cloning. But I've never measured them so who knows.....

Anyway, I had in mind to sell them on Kijiji, but if anyone here wants them, they can have them for the cost of shipping. I'd rather help clean the park than leave it dirtier than I found it. 

I have some other MT3 tooling that I will probably be selling too. Some free to members, and some at a more than fair price. So stay tuned.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 26, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> @YYCHM had first dibs. If he doesnt want it, it's yours!



Best it goes to @6.5 Fan as it's more suited to tool holding in a mill than stock holding in a lathe. Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 26, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Best it goes to @6.5 Fan as it's more suited to tool holding in a mill than stock holding in a lathe. Thanks for the offer though!



I don't think I agree with that but I doubt 6.5 would complain. Yes, they are meant for tool holding. However I LOVE my collets for work holding on my lathe. They are totally awesome! Like I said earlier, I'd give up long stock if it couldn't do that in a heart beat just for the joy of using a collet. Basicly, I would take any collet system over a 3 or 4 jaw chuck all day every day. For small work - which is the vast bulk of what I do, you can't beat a collet. I even made an assortment of sleeves and collars to accommodate odd sizes. 

But it's your call.


----------



## DPittman (Sep 26, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Best it goes to @6.5 Fan as it's more suited to tool holding in a mill than stock holding in a lathe. Thanks for the offer though!


I have a similar set and love it for holding stock in my lathe (within its limits)  but I don't have any other collet system.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 26, 2021)

DPittman said:


> I have a similar set and love it for holding stock in my lathe (within its limits)  but I don't have any other collet system.



What kind of spindle is on your lathe?  Does your collet setup provide access to the spindle bore?


----------



## DPittman (Sep 26, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> What kind of spindle is on your lathe?  Does your collet setup provide access to the spindle bore?


3mt. I  use the collet holder with a draw bar and so no I can't pass material through either.  I'd love a 5c collet system but I got this cuz that's what I could afford and it works.  It is oddball however.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 26, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> @YYCHM - Yup, it's threaded for a Drawbar.
> 
> View attachment 17309



I would think the thread is 1/2" - 13 fairly standard drawbar thread for an MT3 shank.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 26, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> Thanks [mention]Brent H [/mention] I have a pretty decent MT3 ER32 collet chuck setup.
> Are these OZ collets?



@David-R8, I would love to have an MT3 - ER32 collet chuck set up for my mill/drill, only problem is I've not found one for a drawbar threaded to 3/8" - 16 and MT3 shank. If I could find one then I would use my ER32 collet set with my mill/drill, makes perfect sense to me.

On the flip side perhaps one could use a heli-coil that would fit an MT3 shank with 1/2" - 13 drawbar thread which would then drop it down to 3/8" - 16. Sort of a long shot me thinks. White matter working overtime. LOL


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 26, 2021)

@Dusty What did you end up getting as a collet chuck for your lathe?


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 26, 2021)

Dusty said:


> @David-R8, I would love to have an MT3 - ER32 collet chuck set up for my mill/drill, only problem is I've not found one for a drawbar threaded to 3/8" - 13 and MT3 shank. If I could find one then I would use my ER32 collet set with my mill/drill,Makes



I bought mine from Little Machine Shop specifically because it had an SAE drawbar thread.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 26, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> @Dusty What did you end up getting as a collet chuck for your lathe?



Hey Craig, I bought an ER32 collet chuck and ER32 set from Accusize item numbers ER32-0100 on page 32, and ER32 set item number 0223-0880 page 31. Haven't machined the face plate stock as yet but that will come after I heal a lot more, spring sounds about right don't you think. LOL

check them out here:     https://accusizetools.com/


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 26, 2021)

Dusty said:


> I would think the thread is 1/2" - 13 fairly standard drawbar thread for an MT3 shank.



Yup. It's a standard draw bar. Same as all my other stuff.

But right off hand, I don't think it's 1/2. I think is prolly 7/16 or 3/8. Not sure. I'll look when I get home.


----------



## CWelkie (Sep 26, 2021)

Dusty - here is a vendor selling MT3 - ER32 collet chucks with 3/8-16 threads.  No affiliation but have had good results with this supplier so far.

https://www.ctctools.biz/er32-mt3-collet-chuck-a76/


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Sep 26, 2021)

Thanks YYCHM for letting it go my way. Susquatch i will send you a pm. Got busy today down in the loading room so never checked in till now.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 26, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> Thanks YYCHM for letting it go my way. Susquatch i will send you a pm. Got busy today down in the loading room so never checked in till now.



Loading room, is hunting season that close?  LOL


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 26, 2021)

Correction

I just got home and checked my Drawbar. I was wrong. The MT3 Collet Holder is 3/8-16. And it is different from my Bridgeport which is 7/16-20.  No 1/2" anything in my shop.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 26, 2021)

Hey Susquatch, from your photo in post 17 it sure looked like 1/2" to me. That proves a photo isn't what it appears to be, or a photo is worth a 1,000 words. LOL


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 26, 2021)

Dusty said:


> Hey Susquatch, from your photo in post 17 it sure looked like 1/2" to me. That proves a photo isn't what it appears to be, or a photo is worth a 1,000 words. LOL



I love sayings. I have one I love that applies in this case.

"Nothin beats layin an eyeball on it."

What kills me in this case is that I actually believed it was the same as my Bridgeport. But clearly, I was dead wrong. They don't fit anything in my shop. If I had ever tried to use them, I would have known better and either made a special drawbar for them or sold them long ago. Amazing.

I sure hope nobody here tells my bride about this........


----------



## 140mower (Sep 26, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> I love sayings. I have one I love that applies in this case.
> 
> "Nothin beats layin an eyeball on it."
> 
> ...


I won't tell yours, if you neglect to mention the wire feeder out in the seacan to mine.....


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Sep 27, 2021)

Just me and the dog here now and as long as i keep him supplied with treats he's pretty quiet. No SWMBO to say "you can't do that". Post master and i have a running gag about all the golf clubs i get in the mail, never played a round of golf in my life.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 27, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> Just me and the dog here now and as long as i keep him supplied with treats he's pretty quiet. No SWMBO to say "you can't do that". Post master and i have a running gag about all the golf clubs i get in the mail, never played a round of golf in my life.



And here I thought you would enjoy golfing amongst the cow patties. Devil made me say that. LOL


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Sep 27, 2021)

No golfing in the cow patties. White ball would be easier to find though.


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 27, 2021)

Something tells me that any white balls in your pasture would only be at risk of disappearing........ I gotta remember your golf club story next time the mail man brings me some golf clubs....... Too funny!


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 30, 2021)

Collet set is in the mail headed to its new home out west. I'm jealous. Wish I could go too.......


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Oct 1, 2021)

Good to hear it's on the move. Even by dog sled will work.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Oct 9, 2021)

Got the collet set. Looks like it was never used, thanks Susquatch. I tried it and it fits and my drawbar is correct for it.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 9, 2021)

Awesome @6.5 Fan!

Yes, I never used them. Glad you like them. It feels good on my end to give back to our community of members. I owe everyone here a great debt of gratitude.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 9, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> Got the collet set. Looks like it was never used, thanks Susquatch. I tried it and it fits and my drawbar is correct for it.



Hey, small pieces of collet wisdom that nobody ever told me. I assume you already know but best not to take chances.

1. Always snap the Collets into the collet retainer before screwing it together. Insert at an angle and then twist to engage. Remove the same way - twist sideways till it snaps out.

2. Never use a smaller collet than fits your tool. Collets can be squeezed to fit but should not be stretched to fit.

3. Strips of pop can can be used to improve collet fit for in between size tools.

4. Keep em clean.

5. Collets work better than any drill chuck. I use them in the collet chuck of my lathe to hold parts, in the tailstock of my lathe to hold drills and of course in my mills.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Oct 10, 2021)

I know what you mean about giving back, i recently gave an old leg vise and a post drill to a youngster that is into blacksmithing. Was looking for some old style tools for his shop so i gave him these tools my grandfather had when he was building up the old homestead. Still have the old blower for the forge just can't find it.


----------



## PeterT (Oct 10, 2021)

Just a personal opinion but I would add footnotes to #3 and 5

#3, pop can (aluminum / shim) of course can be added. I've done it myself. But recognize you are somewhat kind of defeating the purpose of a collet which is minimizing the number of contact surfaces for both accuracy & grip. Here you have gone from 2 surfaces (collet to part) to 4. If you are just turning something that has to be gripped then who cares. But if you are counting on concentricity and need to work sub-thou, this is not optimal. Unfortunately, the solution costs money. Either a finer graduated collet set like 1/64 vs 1/32 on IMP 5C for example. Or ER's which span a wider range per collet but have other potential disadvantages depending on the application. BTW I use (I think its called flashing?) tape which is kind of a aluminum foil with adhesive back. You can wrap it over a part surface beforehand & it stays put going into the collet or chuck which is less fiddly than shims. Mostly I use it to prevent bite barks but it can buffer annular distance too. 

#5 'better' is of course relative. Consider a very ordinary operation - a threaded hole: 1) drill a pilot hole 2) tap the hole 3) counterbore or chamfer the hole = potentially 3 collet changes depending on respective shank diameters. Potentially 4 changes if you had to insert a positioning indicator as step 0.5. That consumes a lot more shop time than opening & closing a drill chuck, especially a keyless one. Now multiply that by the number of holes. Is it more accurate? Depends on the relative quality of your chuck, your collet & position of tailstock. Holding EM's is debatable. I use collets all the time for small ones especially swapping metric & imperial. But there is a reason for Weldon style shanks (a ground detent) even on 1/4" shanks, but especially on bigger tools. Its a form of key to prevent spin-out and also pull-out under load. An R8 collet for example requires torque via the drawbar transferred through the taper seat for tool clamping pressure. I wouldn't consider it excessive wear & tear on a hearty mill in lighter loads, but my point is a dedicated R8 end mill holder confines gripping gronk to the holder itself. The business end of the spindle just has to hold the tool holder. Again, just an opinion, lots of ways todo machining.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 10, 2021)

PeterT said:


> Just a personal opinion but I would add footnotes to #3 and 5
> 
> #3, pop can (aluminum / shim) of course can be added. I've done it myself. But recognize you are somewhat kind of defeating the purpose of a collet which is minimizing the number of contact surfaces for both accuracy & grip. Here you have gone from 2 surfaces (collet to part) to 4. If you are just turning something that has to be gripped then who cares. But if you are counting on concentricity and need to work sub-thou, this is not optimal. Unfortunately, the solution costs money. Either a finer graduated collet set like 1/64 vs 1/32 on IMP 5C for example. Or ER's which span a wider range per collet but have other potential disadvantages depending on the application. BTW I use (I think its called flashing?) tape which is kind of a aluminum foil with adhesive back. You can wrap it over a part surface beforehand & it stays put going into the collet or chuck which is less fiddly than shims. Mostly I use it to prevent bite barks but it can buffer annular distance too.
> 
> #5 'better' is of course relative. Consider a very ordinary operation - a threaded hole: 1) drill a pilot hole 2) tap the hole 3) counterbore or chamfer the hole = potentially 3 collet changes depending on respective shank diameters. Potentially 4 changes if you had to insert a positioning indicator as step 0.5. That consumes a lot more shop time than opening & closing a drill chuck, especially a keyless one. Now multiply that by the number of holes. Is it more accurate? Depends on the relative quality of your chuck, your collet & position of tailstock. Holding EM's is debatable. I use collets all the time for small ones especially swapping metric & imperial. But there is a reason for Weldon style shanks (a ground detent) even on 1/4" shanks, but especially on bigger tools. Its a form of key to prevent spin-out and also pull-out under load. An R8 collet for example requires torque via the drawbar transferred through the taper seat for tool clamping pressure. I wouldn't consider it excessive wear & tear on a hearty mill in lighter loads, but my point is a dedicated R8 end mill holder confines gripping gronk to the holder itself. The business end of the spindle just has to hold the tool holder. Again, just an opinion, lots of ways todo machining.



I actually considered adding a lot of that debate to the points made, but opted to keep it simple knowing that someone, with more experience than I have, would prolly jump in. You didn't disappoint! I agree on all counts.

That said, it's a 1/8 set so it will likely only be used to hold endmills of that particular shaft size. But never say never!


----------



## Tom O (Oct 10, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> I know what you mean about giving back, i recently gave an old leg vise and a post drill to a youngster that is into blacksmithing. Was looking for some old style tools for his shop so i gave him these tools my grandfather had when he was building up the old homestead. Still have the old blower for the forge just can't find it.


It’s nice to help out the youngsters.  That blower wasn’t a 6.5 Fan was it?


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Oct 10, 2021)

No the blower wasn't a 6.5 Fan just a regular old blower, on a warm day it would blow hot air though.


----------

